# How to take award winning Pictures ... Nikon way ;-)



## 1982chris911 (Jan 29, 2016)

http://petapixel.com/2016/01/29/nikon-awards-prize-to-badly-shopped-photo-hilarity-ensues/

;D I wonder if the borders would NOT have been visible if the basic picture had less DR ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2016)

Lolz. Go Nikon Singapore!


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 29, 2016)

That is funny.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

GODZILLA!!!!!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 29, 2016)

FB link: You should see this in real ;D ;D ;D so bad 

https://www.facebook.com/nikonsingapore/photos/a.168788309841996.46849.164385193615641/945585702162249/?type=1&theater


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## lb (Jan 30, 2016)

I see this example in another topic area so i will do likewise , showing another pro cheat


----------

